# What brought you to the chihuahua?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought it might be fun to find out what brought everyone to a Chihuahua, and not say, a Labrador or a Havanese?

I met a little chihuahua about three years ago named Leah. She sat in my lap during a dinner at a friend's house and kept sneaking bites of food off of my plate, then giving me this little "I am being naughty but look how cuuuuuuute I am" look. I knew right then and there that I had to have one someday. She melted my heart.

Now I have two chihuahuas (or, well, will have two as of this coming weekend!) and a chi mix that I got when I met my fiance!:daisy:

So...why a chihuahua?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We had a chihuahua as kids, a little fawn girl called Megan. She died about 10 years ago now. She was the sweetest little thing, she used to sleep in bed with us. But let her out the front door not on a lead and we would spend hours running around the village trying to catch her!! Little madam xx


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i will try and make this short!!!!
in january of 2009 i only had 2 cats, i sooooooo wanted a dog badly, but my husband who has not been brought up with pets said i could only have a dog, on 1 condition, it was small. i said ok, i will find a small dog, so i set about my search. every dog i suggested my husand would say ''too big!'' so when i suggested a chihuahua, the smallest dog in the world, how could he say no! i looked everywhere and finally found a little 18 week old pup called stanley. i telephoned the lady and asked why he was being homed at 18 weeks and she told me the story of stanleys short life. he had been bought by a young couple who had split and couldnt aggree who would get the dog, so they gave him back to the breeder to sell on. she was vetting people to try and find the right home. i soooooo wanted stanley, but the breeder decided to let a lady in cheshire have him. i was dissapointed, but kept in touch with the breeder. she said she liked the sound of me and her little white chi had just had a litter of 4 boys and would i like to reserve one! so thats how i ended up with william! not an exciting story, bit boring really! x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

snazzychi said:


> i will try and make this short!!!!
> in january of 2009 i only had 2 cats, i sooooooo wanted a dog badly, but my husband who has not been brought up with pets said i could only have a dog, on 1 condition, it was small. i said ok, i will find a small dog, so i set about my search. every dog i suggested my husand would say ''too big!'' so when i suggested a chihuahua, the smallest dog in the world, how could he say no! i looked everywhere and finally found a little 18 week old pup called stanley. i telephoned the lady and asked why he was being homed at 18 weeks and she told me the story of stanleys short life. he had been bought by a young couple who had split and couldnt aggree who would get the dog, so they gave him back to the breeder to sell on. she was vetting people to try and find the right home. i soooooo wanted stanley, but the breeder decided to let a lady in cheshire have him. i was dissapointed, but kept in touch with the breeder. she said she liked the sound of me and her little white chi had just had a litter of 4 boys and would i like to reserve one! so thats how i ended up with william! not an exciting story, bit boring really! x


And how many do you have now ?? This is a nice story...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jared had bought a chihuahua-mix for his mom 6 months before she died. After his dad remarried, him and his new wife got into an arguement and he flew out of the driveway in his car and ran over Missy. Jared was devastated.
After him and I got together, he was working a lot, and we spend a month or two out on the road at a time. We knew we wanted a dog, but it would have to be small enough to fit into the semi with us. So we decided on a chihuahaua. Jared loved Missy- especially her personality- and I knew I wanted a tiny dog, so it was kind of a no brainer lol. One of our days home we got into a car accident, my head broke the windshield and I broke my wrist. So, kind of as a get well present, Jared took me to pick out a dog at a breeder he had been talking to. Now I'm hooked. I had to beg and plead to get Jack, and I've been planning what and where to get our next


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

currently 2 chihuahuas, 3 tiny puppies (not keeping any though!) and a cocker spaniel called ben! a lot has changed in just over a year! the cocker spaniel is my husbands dog (i love him 2 though!) and i say to him ''ben is not small, so why did u pick him??!! wouldnt change any of them for anything! x


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What lead me to the chihuahua is simply (and slightly embarrassing)










I saw her (Tinkerbell) on tv and fell in love right then and there. She was SO tiny and SO cute! I wanted her! lol I had had other breeds of small dogs, but when I saw her I fell in love completely. And then I started doing research and found my Lina .


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw them met a few and simply fell in love with the breed!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I wanted a dog but my OH not being a 'dog' person be wanted a small dog and I researched the chihuahua breed and it sounded like the dog for me.

I'll let you in on a secret, I had never actually seen a chihuahua in real life until the day we went to pick up Rocky (by that point I had already paid a deposit and had a 5 hour drive to get to the breeder)!!!

OK probably not a sensible thing to do I know!!

I couldn't believe how small they actually were in real life.

Both me and my OH (who was not a 'dog' person) are totally and utterly in love with Rocky and I could not imagine my life without him.


----------



## mi_smiley2000 (Dec 12, 2009)

I picked a chihuahua because I have an aunt that comes over and helps my hubby and I with his grandma. My aunt has 2 chihuahuas and she'd ask us if she could bring them with her and of course we told her she could. My aunt said that Grandma just fell in love with them. Plus the real decision was when my hubby went to Virginia for a week and my aunt brought Tiny (Peanut's mom) over every day and Tiny seemed really excited to see me when I got home from work. My hubby and I talked about it and decided on getting one. By this time, my aunt was already planning on giving us one of Tiny's puppies.
My other grandma use to raise chihuahuas a long time ago and I remember seeing them when I was a kid, plus my cousin has 2 chihuahuas. One of her's she would take kayaking and put a life vest on it.

As soon as I seen Peanut I knew that was the puppy that I wanted and well as Paul Harvey, a famous radio host, would of said "that's the rest of the story."


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I originally wanted a retired racing greyhound as my first dog. I eventually realized that the costs of food and everything else associated with a large dog might be too much for me to handle at the time, as a student without a job during the school year (this is before I got the job I have now, and the extra shifts I have). So, I figured small was probably the way to go- less food expenses, smaller kennel, more portable (I go home via train or car fairly often). Then I thought, well, if I was getting a small dog, I might as well pick the smallest- otherwise those benefits wouldn't be that great. I always had a soft spot for a little, kind of silly Chihuahua, so I thought that it made sense to get one at the time.

He's almost two now and I never regret the choice- even when he goes into "ankle-biting" mode


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My mother told me she had one growing up and he was the meanst thing in the house. She called him pure evil. And I was like I doubt that since she was child herself. 

But anyway. I knew I would be moving out of my parents house and I wanted my own dog. After years of asking and getting told flat out "No" So I had my own job and didnt plan on going to college. I decided I need a dog that would be apartment friendly. So I looked into all the toy breeds and the Chihuahua just caught my eye and I couldnt stop looking at Chihuahua puppies.

So I emailed a few breeders and then I looked and I was sold on my oldest Kirby. And What they say is ture. Once you have one you cant stop. Me and hubbs couldnt stop opening our home to chihuahaus. They are addicted and one of the best breeds that do well alone or in a pack. I have to say I love the pack life.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I supervise 4 people and one of my girls married a guy in LA that had two female chi's and he took one of the girls and bredd her, and Crissy ended up with 5 boys. She had sold Paco to one of her nieces and she was too young to handle a dog. Crissy got Paco back and coluld'nt keep him. It was January last year and my Big dog had just died that previous September. She begged me to take him. I told her I'd give it a trial but if it didn't work out she'ed have to take him back. Well the rest is history and Paco is in his forever home.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We'd always been a lab family. Had 3 (2 of which came & went because they were too high energy. Even though I'd always had dogs my entire life, was very uneducated about dog behavior & couldn't figure out why they were so high energy...duh, they needed lots of regular exercise! Now that I've admitted that embarrassing fact...) My 2 daughters started getting a bit older (7 & 9 at the time) & needed mum less & less. I work nights so while they are in school I'm home alone during the day & it got a bit too quiet. I also missed holding & rocking them & dressing them up. You'd think they'd graduated & moved out already! LOL But I longed for a baby to take care of & another baby isn't in the future for us SO...I did a bit, okay a LOT of research to find what breed of dog might be the right fit for what I wanted.

I'd only ever met one Chihuahua & they were mean & yappy. I "hated" them & always thought they were yappy little rat dogs. They were my least favorite breed of dog! So after doing lots of research & debating back & forth between a Chi & a Maltese, I was enlightened to learn that Chi's came in the LC variety. I fell in LOVE with this dog....










There were 2 breeders in my state & neither had a LC tan & white. One breeder though, had a SC chocolate tri color (Kendra) & a SC blue tri colored pup (Kali) that made my heart skip a beat! I'd never known they came in such fascinating colors & markings! After that, I started looking at photos of blue & chocolate tri colored adults & realized I would love to have a SC chocolate or blue tri. After FINALLY convincing my hubby to give me the "okay" (hisitantly mind you)...I contacted the breeder. Kendra was on temporary hold but she sent me photos of both pups plus a tiny little black girl named Sasha. It didn't matter after that though - I fell in love with this little sweetie called Kali, now called Matilda. 










My husband was so nervous about adding a new dog. He was never really a dog person, let alone a LITTLE dog person. However, after a few weeks & leaving him in charge of her while I napped before work (I do graveyard shift) they started to form an incredible bond & he absolutely fell head over heals for the breed as well. To this day he & Matilda are basically inseperable when he is home.  

That is the story about how both my hubby & I became Chi People.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

I had 2 cats and wanted a dog that would not intimidate them... I had had an accident and was homebound awaiting surgery when I saw a advert online for a black chi... I had never seen a black chi before... All my pets are black... I sent my daughter to the breeder with the instruction to bring home the first one to climb up in her lap.(don't laugh... I'm gypsy.. we do thing different) she rightly thought I was crazy... But she did what I requested and Bella joined the family... We just added AnnieBelle 3 weeks ago... I have gone Chi and will never go back....


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Back in 1983 when I was married to my first husband we lived across the street from an elderly lady who had chis, she used to invite us over and I fell in love with her dogs . . . well, fast forward to 1996, I'm divorced with 5 kids and a friend gave me a little chihuahua named Tiny. Tiny was about 8-10 yrs at the time and had been passed from home to home until his last 'owners' wanted to "take him out in the desert and shoot him" just because he peed in their house. Some people! Anyway, Tiny was with me until his death in the fall of 2008 at the ripe old age of 22! Tiny (aka Taco) really won my heart. Then in October of 2005 when my daughter found a terrified little lc chi boy hiding in our (outside) laundry room Waffles joined our family. I advertised, but no one came forward to claim him, so he became my boy. Waffie was scared of everyone but me, but he was warm, fed and I loved him. When he passed away suddenly on 12/31/2008 I was devastated. I really missed my boys. So in Sept. of 2009 I acquired my ChiChi and my Napoleon from a byb situation. They may not have had the best of beginnings, but they are sure spoiled now!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I always believed the stereotypes as I had only met unsocialized and down right mean Chis. I was not a fan of small dogs as I had a Yorkie that just wouldnt listen and never really potty trained, etc.. My daughter begged for a Chi all the time. I ran across a horrific breeder that had 3 Chi pups for sale. I saw the parents and their conditions (You wouldnt believe how long their claws were, probably never out of their cages :-( ) I normally wouldnt support this type of breeder but there was something about Yoshi that stood out and I just couldnt leave him there. The man was really hard up for cash so I talke him down on his price and took Yoshi home and fell in love with him (my heart dog  ) He ended up being attached to me instead of my daughter LOL, later on I bought her a Sheltie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I always believed the stereotypes as I had only met unsocialized and down right mean Chis. I was not a fan of small dogs as I had a Yorkie that just wouldnt listen and never really potty trained, etc.. My daughter begged for a Chi all the time. I ran across a horrific breeder that had 3 Chi pups for sale. I saw the parents and their conditions (You wouldnt believe how long their claws were, probably never out of their cages :-( ) I normally wouldnt support this type of breeder but there was something about Yoshi that stood out and I just couldnt leave him there. The man was really hard up for cash so I talke him down on his price and took Yoshi home and fell in love with him (my heart dog  ) He ended up being attached to me instead of my daughter LOL, later on I bought her a Sheltie


I'm glad little Yoshi has a good home with you now! He is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL I've always been a little left of center. A chihuahua is the only dog who's ever bit me. So now all of my furkids are rescues who couldn't go out for adoption to the public because of behavior problems. I just have a real soft spot for a being who is generally smaller than everyone around them but is still willing to not back down. Yeah I know...I'm weird


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i grew up in a large, busy family surrounded by siblings, foster children and various animals.
when i left home to marry, i took two of the cats with me (who are long since passed on) and had my first daughter. 
i remarried and had two more children but no more pets as i felt that my children deserved my attention.
now my eldest has left home and my younger children are now both teens i felt the time was right to fill the empty space i was feeling. i don't feel complete unless i have something or someone to mother  
my husband is allergic to rabbits and cats and i'm not a big fan of large dogs, so we started researching smaller dogs. i thought poms, paps, malties and shelties all beautiful but i was concerned that my husband might have problems with the long hairs.
then a friend of a friend told me about sc chis so i did a heap of research about then. then i was put
in touch with Diefie's breeder. husband and i went for a cautious visit and we fell in love with the loving, bundles of energy that greeted us. we adored Diefie and his family, so he came home with us there and then. 
we've loved every day with him. he is very much my substitute baby.
a few months down the line, i heard of a poor wee scrap that needed rehoming. so i took Diefie for a visit to see if the two dogs got along together.
i'm so pleased they did as my heart broke when i saw this skin and bones dog. i could not leave him there. Stottie came to live with us just over two weeks ago.
he's already cost me a fortune but i don't begrudge a penny of it. already Stottie looks a different dog. he's clean now and is filling out nicely and is such a sweet natured boy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mine was out of the blue actually lol. never did i think about getting a chi at all, my bf said longhaired were cute so we went to the shop and there was dexter...COULDN'T resist he was a furball all shy and cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww i love everyones story! O Pidge im still on a teddy hunt!  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww i love everyones story! O Pidge im still on a teddy hunt!  x


oh my! teddy teddy oh where are u teddy!  one day u'll find the right teddy hehehe


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i saw the cutest BLUE & FLUFFY teddyin the Poundland window the other day but a little boy walked out with the last one i was gutted  lol ill find one! Even it he has to be pink hehe !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha i saw the cutest BLUE & FLUFFY teddyin the Poundland window the other day but a little boy walked out with the last one i was gutted  lol ill find one! Even it he has to be pink hehe !


omg what a sad ending to a story!  sounds perfect! but a pink dexter? lol!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Back on April 15 2007 my sweet Aunt Trish passed away only 2 days after loosing my father. They both passed from cancer and it was a terrible time for my family. Mom and I made the sad journey up the mountain in Arkansas to spend time with my cousins and Uncle the day of her passing. When I walked in the door Little lady ran to me and greeted me. I bent and picked her up and she snuggled into to me. She was in as much pain as I was. You see, Little Lady had been hand raised by my aunt. The smallest in the litter she had been rejected from her mother. My aunt took her in as a tiny 2 day old puppy and raised the most incredible dog I have ever know. She was my aunts pride and joy. We kinda clung to each other all day. My Uncle was as devastated as the rest of us at my Aunts passing. He came to me in his grief and told me that he had been fretting over what to do with this amazing little girl, she was 3 lbs. How could anyone spoil her the way my Aunt had. Then he asked the question. I still can't believe he trusted me with her. He asked me to take her home with me. He was so devastated with her loss. The pain in his eyes reflected all the pain I felt from loosing my Dad and then my Aunt. I would not have dreamed he would trust me with her precious Little Lady. So, I took her home. We bonded so quickly. She helped me so much to ease into life without my Dad and my aunt, who I miss every moment of every day! The longer she was with us the more I realized what a remarkable breed the Chihuahua is. Of coarse, to better care for her, I educated myself about the breed. Sadly, Jan 3, 2009 1 month ago tomorrow we lost her. She had been sick for several months and she gave up her fight. She will forever be in my heart. She is back in the loving arms of her beloved Mom, my Aunt. I will never be able to replace her. And was not intending to get another dog right away but I found myself googling Chihuahuas a few days after her passing and now we have Quigley, who is very much loved. He has brought so much joy and happiness into our lives. What a little outfit he is. I agree, once you have had one you will always have one.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg what a sad ending to a story!  sounds perfect! but a pink dexter? lol!


I no it was the perfect teddy! Well he'd look cute in pink! lol Ill have to keep searching  x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka 

i saw him in the newspaper and that did it for me , i never seen a brindle chihuahua and i knew i had to have him


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i always wanted a small dog. i took a old miniature poodle on when her owner died, but the poodle died coz i was in hospital for 6 weeks nad she missed me so gave up. Then i got a yorkiepoo but i still wanted a smaller dog and i decided to search for a chi, and i got her!! never go back x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw sweetness


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I work with dogs all day and every time a chi would cme in they were almost always vicious, never really heard anything good abou them and I decided that I wanted to chnge as many peoples opinions about the breed as I could.
A while later Blaze unexpectly came into my life, she was abused and terrified of people. She has come leaps and bounds from where she was and is changing the opinion of nearly everyone she meets that chis are amazing little dogs.


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

My ex-friend had a Jack russel x chihuahua and he had this little thing where he'd turn his head and put his big ears near your mouth when you spoke he'd wag and wag his tail then start talking back i mean really talking to you. it used to crack me up! Thats not just the reason why i wanted a Chi i watched legaly blond when i was younger and that made me want one even more!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

4 years ago, I got a call from my daughter in Illinois, a friend have found a filthy dirty little dog in the middle of the highway, he didn't know what to do for it so he called on her. Poor little guy was skinny as a rail and very muddy and wet. She wrapped him in a blanket to warm him up, then gave him some food. My daughter took care of this dog and had him scanned to see if he was chipped. They live way out in the country though, so most likely "Harley" was dumped. Harley is now the king of her home and a very beloved chihuahua. My husband and I never wanted a dog because we are pretty active and leave home alot. We were visiting my daughter and fell in love with little Harley. When they came out to visit us, I almost missed Harley more than my kids when they went home. I knew then that I was going to have a little Chi of my own. I did tons of research about the breed and started looking for good breeders. I knew I wanted a fawn short coat male and thought it would be pretty easy to find one and was lined up for consideration when a selected female had her pups, alas no pups that matched my critera had been produced. I started looking at other breeders and one day I was online and a cocky little boy just shouted out at me with a funny little sideways glance...I was smitten. Draco came home with us and rules our home. He goes everywhere with us and we love him dearly.
This is a picture of Draco meeting Harley for the first time. LOL


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

When I was 8yrs. my mother bought me my first Chi because she heard that kind of dog was good for children with allergies (myth, I know) but I was hook from there. I have had only Chihuahuas since then....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I had 9 cats but always wanted a dog. So when I took on permanent nightshifts I started looking.
It had to be fairly easy to look after (nervous first time owner!) and had to be small (stipulated by friend and dog sitter.).
I love GSDs and when I saw long coated wolf sable chis I thought they looked just like a tiny GSD! I just love the fact they are soo like their bigger cousins but much more low maintenance, and easier to snuggle with..


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I love reading everyone's stories! Here's mine..sorry it's so long!

I grew up in a family that always had pets. We also had big dogs, always male-as my parents always preferred them for some reason. we had rotts, labs and even a couple chows but never anything smaller. German shepherds were always my favorite breed so when I moved out I ended up with two of them. One is more of my fiance's dog, the female is mine. 

Though, I had always wanted a dog I can cuddle and take everywhere...

It's tough taking my shepherd places because despite being socialized constantly as a pup, she still does not like children or being touched by strangers. A relative of mine brings her little yorkie to all the family gatherings and I sooo wished I had a little dog to bring with me, too. I love the company of animals, always have, and yearned for one who I don't have to make risks taking in public. Despite being her really well behaved, with the way people are these days I feel like a child may be nipped in the face out of fear if they come up screaming on my girl, Reesee, trying to hug her.

I have never been a fan of chihuahuas. I used to think they were pathetic with the way they shivered constantly and looked ridiculous with the way their owners dressed them up like little people. However, I knew the yappy, mean attitude they sported as a stereotype was the owner's fault and I could prove otherwise. I started googling...Started looking at videos of them on youtube ( I have met one in person but have seen a few from afar ). I became obsessed! Ask the fiance. He kept asking "I can't believe you..You're going to get one, aren't you?" Smart man not to try and stop me! *Cackles*

All the colors were interesting but I have always been a fan of merles. It's my favorite coat color. I wanted a blue merle.

Then I quickly found the breeder Mage is from and emailed the her about 5 times before I got a reply-hey, I was afraid the litter was gone already! I had a choice between three puppies. 

These were the other two:

Mage's brother:









Mage's sister:









While interesting and definitely unique, the blue merle male was quickly took out of the contest and I was debating hard whether I wanted Mage or that adorable girl with one blue eye. I wanted a male..so that helped, but overall, I just liked his looks and her description of his character. He just stuck out to me. The chocolate merle color just grew on me so fast, too.

Oh! Good thing I was in a hurry to snap one up as when I asked about other inquiries breeder told me that they would have all been sold many times over if their emails had worked. For some reason her computer messed up and she couldn't reply to yahoo email addresses. She has a notification about it on her website but I guess they didn't see it. I was very lucky.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't brought mine home yet but in the last few years I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, ME, depression, low blood pressure trouble etc. I don't really work or anything, but walking a little each day and having company when I'm worse helps a lot, and when I researched breeds they seemed to be perfect for company and not needing to much walking if I can't sometimes.

But I will be bringing honey home soon - I also loved bruiser in legally blonde though lol!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Kristin said:


> What lead me to the chihuahua is simply (and slightly embarrassing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough this is exactly what did it for me, seeing Tinkerbell on Paris's show 'The Simple Life'. I have always wanted a dog but haven't yet been able to get one. My BF and I are saving for our own place and hope to move this time next year. Its a hell of a long time to wait but I know when I finally get her (I know I want a girl) she will be so worth it x


----------



## x-Princess-x (Jan 26, 2010)

i saw tinkerbell on the simple life, fell in love and started looking lol. ,we moved into our first flat and my fiancee brought me Princess!! he knew i wanted a chihuahua. Daisy chose us lol


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

I started an animal care course at college, and one of my placements was in a doggy grooming parlor. The owner had a 15yr old chi who had no teeth and all he wanted in life was cuddles! He was go cute, I spent most of my days with him in my arms, with him on his back with his tongue lolling out! I dont know why he particularly did it for me, but I saw a few more working in a vets and then I just decided that I had to have one!
In 07 I started looking into it properly, but my boyfriend at the time was so against it. I went over his head anyway, it was going to be my dog not his! Good job I didnt listen to him either because 2 months after I got Lily I found out he was cheating on me so I moved out. Me and Lily all the way! Im so glad I never listened to him, and got Lily anyway!! She's been with me through thick and thin and she's just the best companion.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

When I was a sophomore in college, I volunteered at an animal shelter and came across a scraggly, emaciated female Jack Russell Terrier who was terrified and dog aggressive. I felt like she needed my help, but the shelter staff actually tried to encourage me (and others) NOT to adopt her because of all her issues. I ended up adopting her anyway and named her Zoey. She bonded very strongly to my boyfriend and became "his" dog, leaving me feeling like I still didn't have the best friend that I wanted in a dog. After having her for 7 months, we got Teddy (my Chihuahua pup) at 11 weeks old.

Zoey played a large part in motivating me to get a Chihuahua as opposed to a larger breed dog. Because she had some dog aggression and dominance issues to sort through, we knew we had to get a male, a puppy, and something that would never grow to be bigger than Zoey (who weighs 22 lbs). I also wanted a dog with a "clean slate" behaviorally so that we'd have a better chance of successfully introducing him to Zoey, which is why we decided to get one from a breeder instead of rescue.

I love Teddy so much.  He's my little snuggle buddy, my baby, my best friend! I'm completely hooked on the breed, and I will definitely continue to live out my life with these adorably devoted dogs.


----------



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

i had went to my female cousins house one night..and 3 chihuahuas that she just got i guess.. came running to the front door barking outside and showing some mean little teeth. kinda thought it was cute. i cant remember if i played with them once i went into the house or not. but later on, she asked me if i wanted the female..so i took her in. i took her places with me. then later on, she broke up with her boyfriend and left her 2 male dogs behind. so her boyfriend gave me one of the male dogs because it kept using the bathroom on his couch. so then i had a male and female. then the rest is history. i never intended for them to breed. but they started breeding purebreed puppies and i fell in love seeing the little pups. gave away most of them to good homes and kept one white one. so i had 3 dogs. 

now about 6 years later. i still have the original dad dog. my girlfriend let my female mom dog outside somehow and she got hit by a car last year. i was mad. so the only original dog that i started with that i still have is the dad..named Chong. and i also have 5 other ones. which 2 brown ones are his pups..they're both atleast a year old. then i have a "teacup" brown/black one named Daja that sleeps in my bed. then a adult black/brown one that showed up to my house and came right to me. i never found the owner so i took him in. he ended up being the new "dad" dog to a couple litters. because my original dad dog Chong..cant perform successfully anymore.. he gives up too easy. 

but now i have 5 chihuahuas. 2 big males. 2 medium females, and a "teacup" sized female
1 dausund female
5 chiweenies born 2/3/2010 all boys, 1 girl. 2 are merles..might have blue eyes i heard. both merles are males.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Growing up my parents always had larger size dogs (australian blue heelers and australian kelpies) i always wanted a small dog but was never allowed to. When i moved out of home and in with my partner we had australian kelpies etc and then one day my partner came home with a little white and black bundle that was covered in fleas and dirt. I cleaned her up and helped her gain her health back. We called her Bella.
After Bella passed away after a snake bite. I said i would never get a small dog again. My partner got a German Shepherd, but i always longed for a Chihuahua again. Then one day while looking at a website i seen this tiny puppy and her just popped out at me off the page. After alot of humming and thinking i decided that it was time. So i bought him for $600 (Australian) and we ick him up tonight.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know what it was really i mean, i was the only person that knew of them. i knew no one who had a lil chi baby. My mom said i've always talked about wanting a little chi since i was 13. It was just a thing. I had everything Chihuahua. Stuffed animals, and that adorable little TY beanie baby chi. It might of Been a little bit of the Taco bell dog that might have started it. Also who wouldn't want a Chi! they are high maintenance but they are just way to adorable. I love my little boy and the breed! I wouldn't have picked any other. Thank you mom for my 16th birthday present  lol


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Before we got Digi, we had one dog, a ten-year old pug named Max. Like I said, he's getting on in years and he doesn't do much anymore :coolwink: Then one day we went to Petland at Macy's and saw a chihuahua-pinscher mix. We held him and cuddled him, and loved him to pieces but we couldn't afford him. We were like *WHAT???!!!* and then headed to puppyfind to find one we could afford. Thus, we ended up with Digi.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a beautiful chi when i was younger that my mom "stole" out of some lady's yard because she has left her outside in the middle of winter the lady yelled and screamed at my mom but mom threatened with Animal control so the lady backed off. after mom took Lily to the vet and she lost the tip off one ear and half of her other due to frost bite. we had Lily for awhile ,but she bit my sister in the face so mom gave her away. I loved that breed from the minute she came threw our door. I have been learning as much as I can about the breed for about 3 years now. I love them they are awesome dogs to have around!!!


----------



## franincanton (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi: I've just become a first time Chihuahua owner. She is a Blue Fawn. I'm a big concerned because I just did some research and learned that the gene for blue makes them go bald. I don't want to start off with those kind of vet bills. I'm trying to let the breeder let me pick another pup. I don't have her yet as she's not ready to come home. Any advice about Blue Chi's? Thanks!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My husband got me my first chihuahua as a birthday present. 
I fell in love with the breed from that day forward.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

franincanton said:


> Hi: I've just become a first time Chihuahua owner. She is a Blue Fawn. I'm a big concerned because I just did some research and learned that the gene for blue makes them go bald. I don't want to start off with those kind of vet bills. I'm trying to let the breeder let me pick another pup. I don't have her yet as she's not ready to come home. Any advice about Blue Chi's? Thanks!


Teddy carries the blue gene as well. He's over 6 months old and no baldness. I believe it's only really concerning in blue MERLES, who can develop things like deafness as well. Merles look splotchy--usually they are blue with black, brown, and sometimes white spots or patches. I would do some research, but that's just what I've heard. Also, our breeder had several older, healthy blues.


EDIT: I did some research and found that blues and other "diluted" colors are at a higher risk of genetic defects like alopecia (baldness) if they are bred to another dilute color. This means that if the breeder bred one blue Chihuahua to another, or to a fawn/chocolate/etc, you have a higher risk of developing this genetic defect later in life. If the breeder is careful and knows the lineage of his/her dogs well enough, s/he may know to avoid doing this, leading to a perfectly healthy and beautiful blue pup.  

Also, baldness in itself won't cause you to have any extraneous vet bills. It's just something you'd have to learn to accept. If the baldness is accompanied by another genetic defect, that's another story.

In case you're interested, here is a website that clearly shows the dangers of adopting a merle Chihuahua:
http://www.kandeechihuahuas.com/merles/ftlowille.html


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

I've always had greyhounds, I have 2 at the moment, and was planning on adding another dog, small dogs never crossed my mind! I was doing a course with a behaviour friend of mine and met her 8 chis who she breeds and fell in love with 2 of the puppies that were there at the time, and the rest is history! They are so different to greyhounds but they all make a fantastic pack


----------



## mamebaby (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been brought up with dogs in our home. My mother used to have a small chihuahua when I was younger and we all loved her dearly. When I became an adult I only have had bigger dogs, collies and amstaffs.
I've always wanted a chihuahua, but never took home one because of my busy life.
And the fact that I had a very hard time getting over my last dog passing away, he passed away nearly one and a half year ago.
One month ago my boyfriend showed up with a little puppy in his arms. he was mine to keep he said. 
At first I was really afraid bringing a little one into our home again.
You can guess the shock and joy I felt right then.
Right now I'm more worried about his age (he's only 2 months) and if I'm doing things right.
Last time I had a puppy was 8years ago!
We're currently wanting a little chi girl too, not for breeding. But so our little one doesn't have to feel lonely the 3 hours I am not home.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I finally decided my kids were old enough to have a dog in the house, and I wanted a dog that could be an indoor dog as well. I think if you have pets they should be part of the family. I also wanted an easy care, not a dog that will stink up my house like big dogs do. one that I can bath in my kitchen sink, and I could pick up and carry anywhere, small poopies and one that would love a lap. What better than a chi. And after one, I ended up with 3 little girls. We just love em' to death and can't think of not having them. 

Lori


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I became fascinated and sort of obsessed with dogs from about 7 years old but I was never allowed one because my parents didnt like dogs I was always dead set that I would get a Jack Russell one day, and I had never seen a Chihuahua in real life, ever. 

I went to visit my cousins in spain last summer and their neighbour's Chihuahua had just had a litter of two pups three weeks ago. It was love at first sight. I just knew I was going to get a Chihuahua, it just felt right! I was moving into my own home last november so I knew I Could finally get my own dog but didn't have enough money to get a well bred chi so I started volunteering at the local dogs rescue home in my area as I had so much love to give to doggies and no one to give it to :.(

My boyfriend is also a dog lover and has 2 labs and 2 jrt, made my dreams come true by uying me my darling chihuahua Feodore for christmas last year. (Not AT Christmas though, I assure you it was a well thought out, discussed decision and I brought my baby home in mid jan after the hustle and bustle of christmas was over and when my pup showed it was really ready to leave its mother).

My life has never been the same, and my Chihuahua brings joy into my life every single day! :.D


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I liked the compact size and the cuteness of the breed. I wanted something that I could snuggle with and would have enough space inside our apartment to be happy. It's weird because I've never been a dog person but with this breed I seem to just not care!


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

My ex gave me a chihuahua mix so I fell in love with the breed. So I had to get one. Ironically as a kid I hated chihuahua cuz my aunt had one named Chico that terriorized me.... he used to bark at me & never let me sit on the couch. & every time I saw him he looked slightly different & had personality changes.... turns out my aunt had a few "chico's" when one passed away she would just get another tan one & name it the same thing. Lol it's funny now but it was confusing


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always loved small breeds and when my Pom passed I felt it would be too difficult for me to have another Pom as they generally look so much alike. I've always loved Chihuahua's and when I started looking through rescue it was the breed I was gravitating toward and then I saw Pip and Roo and that was it.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The chihuahua breed was introduced to me. My aunt Gloria had about 7 chihuahuas and she bred a couple of them. I was surprised with my first chi at aged 7, he was an adorable little chubby white and brown male chi, and my brother Mario named him Niko. When he (Niko) was 7, my brother bought himself a female chi named Cocoa but after a few days, that name changed to Britney. Then Niko died and maybe a few weeks later, my brother let me take over ownership of her. When she was 4, my brother got another chi and named her Butterfly. He made plans to go out of town and it was the same weekend the family wanted him to pick her up, so I took care of her her first few days away from her chi mom. 

That's pretty much my story. I hope to expand and get 1 or 2 more when I move out and have my own place.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Kristin said:


> What lead me to the chihuahua is simply (and slightly embarrassing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine kind of embarassing for me along the same lines.

It started with the Taco Bell dog and then was finalised with Legally Blonde. Terrible, I know... but I just loved the way they looked. When I did start hanging around Chihuahuas I was hooked.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have always had bigger dogs,but i dont know why i never thought of a chi before.
I wanted a Pom to start with when i started to think of getting a small breed, but then i started researchng the chi and thought that this breed would really suit me.
I wanted a lap dog, that i could take everywhere with me and the fiesty but very loyal, loving nature i had heard of appealed to me.

Now i cant belive how much they suit me, i really think this is my breed and i will always want one in my life.
I love my 2 girls more than anything, and i know they love me as much too.
It really is bliss and different from anything else for me.
I probably bore people with how much i talk about my girls and chihuahuas in general, but i dont care. lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I grew up around Whippets when i was younger and always loved dogs... when i moved out i decided i wanted to get a dog i orignally wanted a daschund coz i thought they were funny looking being so low to the ground (i was v young ha) but my bf at the time wasn't having any of it as he didn't want to be seen walking a sausage dog.. He wanted a Rodehsian Ridgeback which i was dead against due to having a young child and the size of the dog! Phil didn't quite understand that as he worked shifts i was gonna be the one mainly looking after the dog and it was more likely to walk me than the other way round!!! We then got talking about what we could get and he was still against a small dog. 

Anyway we split up and i decided it was time to get my little dog.. didn't want a daschund anymore and i came accross Chihuahuas and thought they were sweet even tho everyone thinks they're rat dogs here.. a year later i got a SC which i was allergic too so had to rehome him so i waited 6 months til we were all sure i'd be okay (and ni was coping okay with my illness) and went for a LC and to this day i've had Daisy and wouldn't change her for the world.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

By default. My wife had a Chi when we got together and her family has five in all. Chis have so much personality, which is quite endearing to me as a cat person. Lol Now I'm a bona-fide chi-aholic.


----------



## Sideribus (May 26, 2010)

although growing up with large breeds (rotts, GSDs etc) my great aunt showed and bred chihuahuas and i have always loved their feistiness, 
they have always given my big dogs a run for their money lol!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

daisydoo: you're so lucky, I LOVE whippets. They are almost impossible to find around here. 
I thought boxers were "my breed" and I have one and he is the greatest they are the most funniest dogs and so great with people, etc. But he is "big" and can't really take him many places, impossible to bathe( he is huge and can't get into tub anymore due to hips). I wanted something tiny that would be easy to bathe, I could take lots of places, dress, etc. and they are so darned cute. And the clencher was my mom has wanted a chi all of her life (she's in her 70's) and that made it even more desirable because I knew that would make her so happy too. I am so happy I got one!


----------



## Chix (May 26, 2010)

Candy is a rescue, my OH has had her since she was a pup (she's now 13) 
I prefer bigger dogs usually (have a GSD and a mastiff) but Candy is a little sweetheart and I've just fallen for the pomeranian breed


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Easy. We have a chi x already (for many years) and we also have parrots. I needed/wanted a small dog. I've ogled over my cousins pure chi for years, so it was just our time to get one. And we just adore her. She's everything we could've asked for and more. I'll never be without one. I can take her anywhere, meet anyone,and she's just a doll!
I do like big dogs, and we had one for 10ish years that passed away two years ago. However, just any dog would not have fit our lifestyle...we needed a Bailey!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, well it's simple.. I've been mad about Chi's since I was a kid and was never allowed to have one as my parents have always owned Poodles.

I've always been around dogs and had horses and worked in rescue in my early 20's and beyond.. I met an adorable 2 pound Chi at a dog show in 1996 and fell in love! she was offered to me but timing was not right, I was working a lot and showing horses, and I ended up with my Poodle who was a rescue in 98.. ( I still have him) I got married had kids.. blah blah and didn't have the time with babies underfoot.

My "baby" is 3 now and very independent.. and cheeky! LOL
It was a good time..I looked and found Apple Jack (who is my heart dog) and then we happened upon Bambi. 
I have not ruled out the possibility of more Chi's but not until we move.


----------

